# Centerpinning question



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive been fishing for steelhead for a few years and since I have started I have landed my fair share of them. I usually land them by floating spawn bags on my small okuma reel spooled with 4 - 6 lb test on my 9 foot noodle rod.I just discovered a new tactic to salmon and steelhead fishing that I am really interested in, Centerpining. I really would like to buy a centepin reel but before I do I have a few questions I would like to ask all of the the pinners out there. no1= For fishing for steelhead on medium size rivers what lb backing vs mainline is standard for centerpining ? and no2.= Do I need heavier tackle to land them or can I get away with using a lighter setup? I can understand that pinning is much different from landing them on a spinning reel and a heavier lb test line might aid in landing fish. any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

First of all its very addicting. Once you master it you won't want to go back to fishing with a spinning reel. I use Dacron backing then 200 to 250 yards of mono line. I use suffix 12lb mono line as my main line and 6lb fluoro for my leader. My pin rod is 13'6", so I would definitely consider upgrading from the rod you have so you can keep more line off the water to get that perfect drag free drift that centerpin setups are known for. Fishing with a pin can be real frustrating at first especially with the casting. There is a sticky thread by ksuflash up top that will help you understand the basics. Welcome to the darkside!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

Right on, I have heard much debate between using braid vs. mono . I have heard of floating p line hydrofloat is good for centerpins but to be honest I might buy suffix as well because I hear it floats well and is cheaper. as for a longer rod to pin with I do own an 11'6 claybanks custom rod which is a dream to fish with. I wonder if that would work better for pinning.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Ive tried pline and hated it. Pain in the ass to cast with and had way too many problems. But the best thing is to try a few lines and see what works for you. And that rod should be fine.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

bassman56 said:


> First of all its very addicting. Once you master it you won't want to go back to fishing with a spinning reel. I use Dacron backing then 200 to 250 yards of mono line. I use suffix 12lb mono line as my main line and 6lb fluoro for my leader. My pin rod is 13'6", so I would definitely consider upgrading from the rod you have so you can keep more line off the water to get that perfect drag free drift that centerpin setups are known for. Fishing with a pin can be real frustrating at first especially with the casting. There is a sticky thread by ksuflash up top that will help you understand the basics. Welcome to the darkside!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just started pinning this year, however its really fun. I have the exact same setup. Dacron backing, suffix 12lb main, and 6lb fluoro leader.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Imo go with as the highest pound test water clarity allows but keep it lighter than your mainline

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use 14# mono. It doesn't really matter what brand or color. It all works but I wouldn't go too cheap. I only use that size so I'm not losing floats. Plus the higher weight line is much easier to get knots out. And you will be getting knots out. I guarantee that

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Braid gives no stretch. A longer rod provides longer drifts and shock for fighting aggressive fish. Mono also provides stretch providing more give when learning how to give drag to the fish when they run. Backing doesn't matter...it's just to fill the spool. Kingpin's Zeppelin has no need for backing. I only use about 100yds of line. I change it frequently because it seems like it's always blowing at least 20mph when I fish so it blows off the spool causing line twist and other problems.

I use 12lb raven line. It floats good, I can see it (Green) and if you do get a snag and pull it out, the line doesn't bunch up on the spool...eliminating a poor first drift after a snag. I use 6-8lb leaders.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lundfish said:


> Braid gives no stretch. A longer rod provides longer drifts and shock for fighting aggressive fish. Mono also provides stretch providing more give when learning how to give drag to the fish when they run. Backing doesn't matter...it's just to fill the spool. Kingpin's Zeppelin has no need for backing. I only use about 100yds of line. I change it frequently because it seems like it's always blowing at least 20mph when I fish so it blows off the spool causing line twist and other problems.
> 
> I use 12lb raven line. It floats good, I can see it (Green) and if you do get a snag and pull it out, the line doesn't bunch up on the spool...eliminating a poor first drift after a snag. I use 6-8lb leaders.


Do you like the raven line? How do you feel about its memory? I have a 12lb spool of it but ending up putting on suffix because I felt it was more supple. I thought the raven seemed a little stiff, and wasn't to sure how it would work. Curious on how you like it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Indybio72 said:


> Do you like the raven line? How do you feel about its memory? I have a 12lb spool of it but ending up putting on suffix because I felt it was more supple. I thought the raven seemed a little stiff, and wasn't to sure how it would work. Curious on how you like it.


I like it more than sufix. I've only used the sufix siege though.

The memory is minimal. It has less stretch though but it floats good. The main reason that I like it is probably because of the minimal memory. Well worth $12 for almost 700 yards. I find it hard to believe that it's that cheap.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Lundfish said:


> I like it more than sufix. I've only used the sufix siege though.
> 
> The memory is minimal. It has less stretch though but it floats good. The main reason that I like it is probably because of the minimal memory. Well worth $12 for almost 700 yards. I find it hard to believe that it's that cheap.


I believe I am using suffix elite. Next time I spool up I'll have to use the raven and see. Thanks


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I'm using siege as well. good results so far.


----------



## troutyeah (Nov 23, 2013)

What is the use of using high vis mainline colors like chartreuse , blood red and tangerine ? does it help your drift any. In my opinion I would be watching my float and not my line.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

In my experience suffix is awesome ..now I tried raven in 8lb on my spinning rod... we will just say that it sucks.. I literally took line in both hands pulled and snap line break... I was told that 8 lbs in Canada is not as strong as line weight in the USA..the line broke like 4 lb not 8 lb... just a heads up... but I am no pin junkie just a steelhead junkie lol


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

troutyeah said:


> What is the use of using high vis mainline colors like chartreuse , blood red and tangerine ? does it help your drift any. In my opinion I would be watching my float and not my line.


The purpose is so that you can see if your line is touching the surface of the water. We pin do have a drag free drift, or if bottom bouncing, to know where our bait is. In a seam, on the fast or slow side of the seam. If you drift and your line touches the frog water and you're trying to fish the fast side or in the seam, you get line drag. It can stop the float or cause a current different from all the other speeds. That can make all the difference in fishing or catching. Mending is removing your line from other currents and if you can't see, you can't mend properly. Sometimes they strike at anything but most of the time that's not the case.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Mending your line so you don't have a large bow is also really important for a good hook set. Its really hard to get a solid hook set when you have to pick up an extra 5 ft of line

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Currently I'm using 12# Trilene Sensation and I love it. It has low memory in cold weather and a thinner diameter. I can mend the line with ease and I've yet to have snap at the leader. Mending helps with line and float control. When I'm fishing colder water, I'll thumb the reel slightly and let the float trot. Slowing down the presentation a couple of seconds makes a difference as fish tend to react slower in colder water.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just spooled up this season with Cortland Endurance 10lb. still learning didn't want to spend too much on the line, find out that you'll bird nest and cut away a lot of line the first season. Use a 13' shimano clarius rod, long enough to absorb the big runs, did not have an issue with it, except trying to bring in Kings in NY which most of the times I just broke off the tackle. Landed all my browns I hooked into with no issues even in the fast water.


----------

